# Advice on supps to gain strength/size



## 70ths (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the forum and I need advice on what supplements I should take to to gain size and strength. I'm 6'0" and weigh 174lbs. and I would like to get to around 190lbs. I have always had a hard time gaining weight. When I first started working out about a year ago I weighed 170lbs. I work out every other day for about 1 1/2-2 hrs. For the first 6 months I was eating healthy but not eating enough calories after doing alot of research I learned that I need to consume more calories. Im currently taking Iso Mass Extreme,Xtend and C4 for pre workout and I consume around 4500 calories a day . I was taking Concrete creatine but I stop since I didn't notice nothing. Im looking for strong supplements can help me gain size and strength, I have friends who in the past got good results from taking stuff like Tren Xtreme but now those supplements are banned. Are there any supplements out there that are similar to help gain size. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Please post your diet with macro and calorie breakdowns. I highly doubt you're eating 4500cals at those stats unless your metabolism is off the charts. Supplements won't give you any benefits that food can't if you can't gain weight with regular food. I'd suggest saving your money at the moment and working on the diet and training aspect before attempting to throw in supplements at this point.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 19, 2014)

I lifted heavy 5 x 5 style for 6 months and drank a gallon of whole milk a day (for a couple months) years ago when I wanted to put on size.  Put on 30 lbs and a hell of a lot of strength.

You are going to get a myriad of responses to this question.  I just am telling you what worked for me and it worked fast.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds too simple, but you gotta eat bro. Lots of meat, lots of quality carbs (brwn rice, oats, sweet potatoes), and whole-fat dairy (including eggs)

The only thing I would suggest is BCAA + Dextrose pre-workout and 1hr post-workout - will help nutrient delivery and raise protein synthesis  

Other than that, lift heavy w/ compound lifts - hitting each muscle group 2x per week and stuff your face


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2014)

Even if you jumped on a full on steroid cycle you would gain some weight and then immediately lose it upon coming off. The body builds muscle from calories. BCAA's aren't going to help you. Start force feeding yourself at one of your meals each day. Eat till you are about to puke, but DO NOT puke. Eating some junk won't kill you either. A big greasy cheeseburger, poptarts, cake you name it.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2014)

Eat...eat...eat...creatine...eat..eat


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a good friend who lifted and remained a twig..he took a test cypionate cycle with some dbols sprinkled in...

He gained 12 pnds and then lost it all



Decided to go natural and eat like a fukking pig.. gained 25 pounds and kept it..he actually looked better eating like a pig then when he juiced


----------



## 70ths (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the responses. Yea I really dont want to do roids and agree that if I did do it I would probably lose most of it.  I'm going to try and eat more and continue to work hard.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

Like all these guys have already stated….EAT! Creatine helps too.  Also 2 hours is too long to be in the gym as a newbie.  Get in there and bang out some high intensity compound lifts.  Heavy weight, 4-6 sets per lift and 6-8 reps per set.  You shouldn't be in there longer than an hour. But you have to hit it hard.  Good luck!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome. ........Eat, Train Hard, Eat, Get Rest, Eat and then Eat some more.  Repeat Often for better results. ...


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Even if you jumped on a full on steroid cycle you would gain some weight and then immediately lose it upon coming off. The body builds muscle from calories. BCAA's aren't going to help you. Start force feeding yourself at one of your meals each day. Eat till you are about to puke, but DO NOT puke. Eating some junk won't kill you either. A big greasy cheeseburger, poptarts, cake you name it.



Agreed that without a caloric surplus you won't gain shit.. figured I'd throw him a bone for one of the only useful supps that aids muscle building. But yes, unfortunately at 200cals per poptart, eating 2 packets (4 poptarts) will give you 800 calories and will help you out 100 times more than any supplement.


----------



## Senshi448 (Apr 21, 2014)

Number one no supplement is better than whole, clean food and lots of it to gain strength and size. That being said. I was able to bring my flat bench(the weakest by far of my major lifts) from a 325 max to 405 max in two months using X factor (this of course was used along side a strict clean diet)


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 21, 2014)

CREATINE 

End Thread......Trini Out


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 21, 2014)

2 things you must do. Lift HEAVY and EAT A LOT.make sure your protein intake is high.  
That I so mass is a waste of your money. I'd dump it. 
Although....I'd replace it with a good whey protein and waxy maze or carbo powder. 
There are really no sups that will put weight on you. 
Its going to be lifting heavy and eating. 
Here is a good trick for you. Instead of that I so mass. 
Immediately after your work out drink a protein carbohydrate shake. 50g protein 100g carbs. Then eat a meal one hour later. You will get more calories,  protein etc into your system than if you just ate a meal alone. This will help to put some size on you. 
Mass gainers are a waste of money. They are low grade protein and carbs. And very expensive when you compare the amount of servings you get. 
You can do better by making your own like I mentioned.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2014)

Senshi448 said:


> Number one no supplement is better than whole, clean food and lots of it to gain strength and size. That being said. I was able to bring my flat bench(the weakest by far of my major lifts) from a 325 max to 405 max in two months using X factor (this of course was used along side a strict clean diet)



Vitamin E (D-Alpha Tocopherol)	2.5mg	25%
Vitamin C	25mg	42%
Magnesium (As Magnesium Oxide)	100mg	25%
Potassium (As Potassium Citrate)	65mg	2%
Selenium (As Selenium Selenite)	7mcg	10%
X-Factor Advanced Proprietary Anabolic Formula	825mg	**
ARASYN™ 40% Arachidonic Acid Oil In A Proprietary Fatty Acid/Oil Blend, Ultra Purified Omega-3 Concentrated Fish Oil, Boswellia Serrata Resin 18%

Pretty sure that supplement you're shilling didn't do anything for your bench. Nobody puts 80lbs on their bench in two months.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Vitamin E (D-Alpha Tocopherol)	2.5mg	25%
> Vitamin C	25mg	42%
> Magnesium (As Magnesium Oxide)	100mg	25%
> Potassium (As Potassium Citrate)	65mg	2%
> ...



Does this mean xractor is > RoiDz?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 22, 2014)

supps are mostly saw dust bro! I know I pump this dude off the way I link his program but I really did do very well running his 5x5 novice program. If  I were you Id take all that supplement money go buy eggs fish chicken and steak cook a shit ton of it on sunday night enough to last you till friday and eat it all day with veggies and fruit mixed in .. then do what you want on the weekends still pumping down food b/c it seems you burn it faster then you use it , but maybe some stuff to break up the routine .. then back on the clean food monday again taking down 4500 or what ever you said all in food 

then run this program 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAuARgqS6aQ and grow large and in charge.. I stand by this method to this day . just recently switched out of the 5x5 program


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 28, 2014)

Quick question bro , what do u think of the c4 pre workout . I bought it myself and it doesnt have much effect , well nothing compared to grenade and no-explode


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 28, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Quick question bro , what do u think of the c4 pre workout . I bought it myself and it doesnt have much effect , well nothing compared to grenade and no-explode



If it's not workin, just chuck it...
When I used C4 all it did was make me itch...Try doin squats or deads with a scratchy anus lol never again


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> If it's not workin, just chuck it...
> When I used C4 all it did was make me itch...Try doin squats or deads with a scratchy anus lol never again



Cant chuck it lol i just bought a 60 serving tub 😄 ill just take 3 or 4 scoops i think


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd stay away from BSN no explode. Sodium it that product is ridiculous. I used it for a couple months a few years back. Did nothing but make me hold water. Pre workout drinks like C4 are basically only good to give you a jolt. I don't mind using them on days that I feel like I'm dragging.  It'll wake me up and I'll and I'll feel more energetic on those days. I don't recommend using them on a daily basis anymore.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 29, 2014)

Do you work outside?  Like in construction?

Ive met a lot of guys that had the same problems your having getting results because they work their asses off in the heat and its hard to gain mass with a physical job.

Downtry's  advice is solid and its definitely worth a shot.


----------



## jhinkle1989 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have been doing focus t25 in the mornings before work followed by a half serving of mass tech, and then in the evening after work hit the bowflex for 45 minutes followed by another 1/2 serving of masstech and have gained about 10lbs in two weeks or so. I rest on Sundays and stretch out real good. Then on Saturdays I do t25 twice and hit the bowflex for 1 hour.  I am about to switch over to this though and see how I like it 

I'll report results back when I start it in 3 days. 

Thanks
J


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2014)

muscle tech.....Cutler's supp sponsor...

Buddy, please stop buying that shit.  

Get a tub of whey iso, dextrose, creatine, glutamine, and make your own.....save 50 bux.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 30, 2014)

^^^^^^ I can't say that enough. Make your own and save a bunch of money. The quality will be much much better. Premaid weight gainers are a waste of your money. There is no special ingredients in them that will make you gain weight any better. Just all marketing hype.  Believe us when we tell you. 
Gymrats combination is a good one.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 30, 2014)

Mass tech. Look at the label only 13 servings. A 5lbs jug of quality whey and a 2lb jug of waxy maze or carbon powder will cost just about the same and you'll get around 50 servings. Creatine and glutamine are cheap as well. Make it yourself brother.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 30, 2014)

nutraplanet sells a ton of bulk supps.  They have their own no name brand and have bcaa, creatine, glutamine, cissus, beta alanine, taurine, and so on.  

pick up all the ones you want in your combo drink and get to town mixing it up.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 30, 2014)

70ths said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and I need advice on what supplements I should take to to gain size and strength. I'm 6'0" and weigh 174lbs. and I would like to get to around 190lbs. I have always had a hard time gaining weight. When I first started working out about a year ago I weighed 170lbs. I work out every other day for about 1 1/2-2 hrs. For the first 6 months I was eating healthy but not eating enough calories after doing alot of research I learned that I need to consume more calories. Im currently taking Iso Mass Extreme,Xtend and C4 for pre workout and I consume around 4500 calories a day . I was taking Concrete creatine but I stop since I didn't notice nothing. Im looking for strong supplements can help me gain size and strength, I have friends who in the past got good results from taking stuff like Tren Xtreme but now those supplements are banned. Are there any supplements out there that are similar to help gain size. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



There is no magic supplement that guarantees you put on size. Only thing proven to work 99% of the time is eat like a ****ing animal and train like your life depends on it. 

Creatine is great. Throw it back in. Buy whatever form you would like but 5g creatine a day. No supplement will put size on for you...that's something you do yourself. I have not read through anyone else's comments here but just dropping off my 2 cents.

Best of luck.


----------

